# Wood for mixing epoxy



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys I just read not to use anything made of wood to mix epoxy why is this so I'm no expert just wondering 
Thanks guys


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If there is a reason, it must not be a very good one. Wood mixing sticks is all I ever use and have yet to ruin a batch of epoxy due to them. The ones they sell for mixing are smooth and free from splinters or any wood debris.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

The simplest reason is probably that wood is somewhat porous. To obtain the best cured product you don't want the chemicals from the epoxy soaking into the wood or chemicals from the wood soaking into the epoxy.

The two components (resin and hardener) have different viscosities, thus one could soak into the wood mixing surface more rapidly than the other, changing the ratio of resin:hardener. Improper mixing ratios would result in a less than optimal cure. However, the consumer epoxy resins are fairly forgiving in terms of allowing a good epoxy cure to occur even if the mixture ratio isn't bang on. 

Another possible reason is that the components of the resin/hardener could act as a solvent and leach chemicals out of the wood (tannins for example). Those compounds could decrease the degree of resin cure or lead to discoloration.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

PolymerStew said:


> The simplest reason is probably that wood is somewhat porous. To obtain the best cured product you don't want the chemicals from the epoxy soaking into the wood or chemicals from the wood soaking into the epoxy.
> 
> The two components (resin and hardener) have different viscosities, thus one could soak into the wood mixing surface more rapidly than the other, changing the ratio of resin:hardener. Improper mixing ratios would result in a less than optimal cure. However, the consumer epoxy resins are fairly forgiving in terms of allowing a good epoxy cure to occur even if the mixture ratio isn't bang on.
> 
> Another possible reason is that the components of the resin/hardener could act as a solvent and leach chemicals out of the wood (tannins for example). Those compounds could decrease the degree of resin cure or lead to discoloration.


That wood make sense.  Using them has never been a problem for me, but you are probably right regarding the wood soaking in the hardener or leaching chemicals. The mixing sticks I use are 1/4" wide and very thin, so you would think that any effects they might have would be very minimal.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't think using wood stirring sticks in the applications we are using the epoxy for really makes much of a difference either, as long as the wood is clean. When mixing Devcon 2 ton for fishing lures I use a plastic paint palette as the mixing surface and use a paintbrush handle (plastic) or a wooden popsicle stick to mix the epoxy without negative effect. I was just giving the rationale for why the manufacturers might advise against using wood or other porous materials to mix the resin.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

As anal as I am about dust and hair being on my brushes and mixing sticks, they still find their way into the epoxy sometimes. It has some static in it that attracts anything airborne. I just ordered some Components Systems Seal Coat which is a one part water based sealer/top coat that's supposed to be as hard as epoxy. I still plan on using E-Tex as my top coat, but want to try it as a pre-paint sealer. Always looking for ways to speed up the process without sacrificing durability.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I been using craft sticks( pop sickle sticks) for years. Never had any problems , or was to dumb to know better.
The only one I didn't use wood, is Epoxy- lite, some wicked industrial stuff, it smokes when you add the liquid. 
hardener with a glass eye dropper.


----------



## kingofthehunnyhole (Mar 17, 2016)

I work at ppg coating and we use paint can openers to mix all of our actavated product bc the wood will soak up the activator and take a chance of messing the mix rate up but we only mix 50ml at a time


----------

